# H: High Elves W: $$/CSM



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi people, posting this my fellow heretics and see how i go before putting it on Ebay. What i have is a fairly large collection of High Elves. Theres approx 30 spearmen (old and new - painted), 20-40 archers (old and new - painted), 20-25 sword masters (old metal, and IoB - painted and unpainted), 5-10 White Lions + old metal Korhil (painted white lions, old metal, unpainted Korhil, missing is axe), Prince on steed (painted) Noble with Halberd (painted) Ellyrian Reavers (old and IoB painted and unpainted), Dragon Princes (metal unpainted) about 3 mages (IoB, metal and metal Teclis) Tyrion is in there too with a broken sword and steed (metal half painted) Imrik and his dragon (both metal and painted, badly at that[i was about 7 years old lol] and busted up a bit) Griffon (IoB painted), sea guard (painted) white lion chariot (painted) I think i have 2 tirinoc chariots (not sure, i used to have them....) Caradryan (fine cast unpainted somewhere).

Short story is i have a crap ton of High Elves in good and bad nick. They are currently stored in an open cardboard box, kinda just chucked in there. IF you wanted photos just ask n ill put some up. Cheers.


----------

